

Trulia to go public at $369 to $422 million valuation - JumpCrisscross
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1349454/000119312512383756/d352334ds1a.htm

======
swalsh
Finally an IPO for a startup that has real money making potential. Trulia is a
great app. If any of you guys here are are Tulia employees, congrats on
building a great product.

